

FlightAware: Mashing up real-time flight data using open source - jparise
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/05/monster-mashup-mapping-every-plane-in-the-air.ars

======
credo
interesting story, but it doesn't seem to talk about the revenue model for the
company - whether revenues primarily come from ads or from premium users etc.

